# DetailMyCar - Focus RS, Caliper refurb, Correction Detail with Ceramishield (20+ hrs)



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's another DMC write-up, this time a Ford Focus RS (2010) in Performance Blue!

The task ahead was as follows:


Caliper & Hub clean up and repaint in Silver (Going for that Factory Fresh look)!
Correction detail to remove as much as safely possible in the way of swirls and light scratches
Wheels stripped and sealed with FK1000p
Fully protected with Concours car care Ceramishield Ultimate Paint Sealant

First of all a couple of pre-inspection shots:














































First step was to do the calipers, firstly wheels removed, here's the calipers









Hubs









These were all cleaned up with Meg's APC & Degreaser before being scrubbed with various wire brushes to get into all the intricate areas and get them ready for painting. After this they were blown with the air line to remove any dust and areas where APC / Degreaser were still wet.

Masked up the relevant areas










Removed the retaining clips









First coat of VHT caliper paint



























After a couple of coats and dried under halogens they were looking much better once the tape was removed


















Wheels ready to be cleaned









Done and sealed with 2 layers of FK1000p!



























Wheels refitted and torqued up with a digital torque wrench to 130 (110 for Lockers) as per Focus RS recommended settings 



























Other side drying









Nice masking line around the adjuster


















Bottom one


















Rears before









The rears were then cleaned up and painted in the same way, rear wheels then cleaned up and also sealed with FK

Next morning I got the car outside to start on the wash process & decontamination prior to polishing.

After snow foaming and rinsing you could see some great beading on the rims


















Car was hand washed with Gliptone Wash N Glo shampoo, then rinsed off and IronX applied all over, not too much in the way of Iron fall out which was good




































The car was all clayed and taken inside to be fully dried off and prepared for polishing - few marks visible under lighting



























The car was polished with S17+ via a Hex Logic Orange pad and refined with PO85RE on a Blue Hex logic / Green in places










Wing before polishing









After



























Door before


















50/50 on the door








































































More 50/50's









Before Vs After

















After all polishing was done, the door shuts were cleaned and protected with ZAIO



























Full car was then given an IPA wipedown in preparation for Ceramishield









All wiped down



























Ceramishield 









Tyres dressed with Pinnacle and wheels wiped down with Surf City's hot rod detailer









Ceramishield was applied all over the car, doing 1/3 of a panel at a time so quite a time consuming way of doing it but I wanted to get the best possible result. Each section was buffed off before moving on so afterwards it was looking great

Here are the after shots of the car!





















































































































































































The car was then kept again overnight to allow Ceramishield to fully cure / harden to give best bonding possible.

Here's the car on Sunday morning coming out of the unit





















































































































Thanks again for reading, this was a lovely car and I'm really happy with the finish - Looking forward to seeing how he gets on with Ceramishield, but it's getting easier and easier to use each time I apply it but more importantly I'm really happy with the results it generates.

Here's a couple of pics the owner sent me from getting it home to finding it wet this morning!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks tremendous, great job on the calipers!


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow looks fantastic, wheels and the callipers look first class, grand job:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great, cracking work. Isn't it strange that Ford equipped the Mk1 Focus RS with Brembo brakes but not the Mk2? Cutbacks I guess.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very good Nick looks great.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning work Nick :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Nick!


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Nice write up and excellent results...


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Why didn't you Ceramishield the alloys? I did it to my girlfriends best thing ive done to that car haha


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

dazlee03 said:


> Why didn't you Ceramishield the alloys? I did it to my girlfriends best thing ive done to that car haha


I'm not sure I'd have had enough left to do the wheels after all the bits of Piano black had been done etc, plus I had done the wheels the night before after doing calipers so wouldn't have had time to take them all off again


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work nick. Looks the nuts does that. I like the understated callipers.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great Nic :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Cracking Job Again Nick


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

Really pleased with the car Nick. Though am still shocked how bad the car got in the 8 months since you last did it - despite my best efforts with two buckets and an (old) washmit!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments!

Neil I've emailed you a doc, think we will need to get you that pressure washer sorted and a nice couple of lambswool mitts rather then the MF Meg's one but you can keep that for the wheels


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job and great pics thanks for postin :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great job, very impressive.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job as usual Nick, my car will be coming back at some point I think for a deep clean at this rate!

Speaking of the document you sent to Neil, do you mind sending that my way seeing as it was never done after you did mine?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MLAM said:


> Great job as usual Nick, my car will be coming back at some point I think for a deep clean at this rate!
> 
> Speaking of the document you sent to Neil, do you mind sending that my way seeing as it was never done after you did mine?


Ahh sorry Michael, I thought I'd already sent it! You should have a copy in your inbox now!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Car looks stunning mate, lovely job!


----------



## 1984clg (Sep 13, 2010)

Very Nice!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Mack910 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow:thumb:


----------

